# How's everyone fall gardens doing???



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Ours has been in about 5 weeks now... Everything is doing pretty good, the kohlrabi are almost ready although the spinach is somewhat slow putting on.


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

That is a great looking garden. What machine do you use to make your rows?


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Thank you for your kind words, PR. After tilling, I hand rake... just like my grandpa did (it's good exercise).


----------



## Tate (Aug 25, 2005)

Looks real nice! Good job.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*newbie*

gotta get some mulch, just i tomatoe and some potatoes


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Great Garden*

WR yours looks great.Ours is doing great too (just need RAIN).Picked a few maters so far they are loaded .There under a sheet this morning 32.5 on my thermo.Greens and Boc Choy are outrunning us can't eat them fast enough ,even with neighbors help...cva34


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good job W_R_.

I cut my fall garden back considerably this year due to lack of rain...but what's there is doing good....cabbage, broc, brussels, turnips, and now onions. Hope to have some broc. for Thanksgiving dinner. 

A jack frost this morning...all pastures white.


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

Post up some pictures guys, I always enjoy seeing what others are doing!!! Yes, it is lonely out here sometimes!!!


----------



## Farmer Jim (May 21, 2004)

Really looks good Col., especially that lettuce. Lettuce was always one of my favorites. I used to grow it in both the spring and fall. After eating fresh garden-grown lettuce, everything they sell in the store tastes like cardboard.


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

Here's mine. A little too close together i know, but i always do that and it seems to come out ok. My garden is only 10' x 3'.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Hippyfisher.... Looks great for the space that you have.

What kind of peppers are in the fore ground?


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Dick Hanks said:


> Hippyfisher.... Looks great for the space that you have.
> 
> What kind of peppers are in the fore ground?


Tabasco...


----------



## hippyfisher (Mar 24, 2009)

wet dreams said:


> Tabasco...


I think your right. I wasnt really sure myself. They git plenty-o-heat though...


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

I planted a cover crop of red clover. I'll till it under in February. 

Only the Habanaro plant is still going.


----------

